# Yeti warranty claim



## swmnhay

My Yeti cup started to rust when i left some coffee in it for a few days in the pickup.So I sent a warrranty claim in and figured they would just replace it.Well nope they told me how to clean the rust off and said it happens.Well it wouldn't happen if it wasnt CHEAP stainless.They ask premium money for their product it should be premium quality.

here is a pic of the cup that i sent to Yeti.










Here is there reply.

Hey Cy,

YETI stainless products are rust-resistant, however, rusting can happen on occasion. If you're experiencing rusting on your stainless product, we recommend using Bar Keepers Friend Cleanser & Polish. This should remove the rust/staining and maintain the life of your Rambler. Should your cup still have staining, feel free to send a follow up note and we can begin the warranty process.

Sincerely,

Abbey B 
The YETI Outfitters 
512.394.9384 
[email protected] 
yeticoolers.com


----------



## Farmerbrown2

Does a magnet stick to your cup if it does then if I remember correctly it would be cheap 324 stainless . Been a while since I have worked for a scrap company but I think that is the stuff. Worth more then steel but not much just can't buy anything good anymore.


----------



## swmnhay

farmerbrown said:


> Does a magnet stick to your cup if it does then if I remember correctly it would be cheap 324 stainless . Been a while since I have worked for a scrap company but I think that is the stuff. Worth more then steel but not much just can't buy anything good anymore.


yes it does,not as tight as steel but it sticks.

It's one of the first things I checked.


----------



## swmnhay

I did get in cleaned with bakeing soda.Made a paste out of it with a little water and bought a NEW toilet brush that fit in it tight and scrubbed the shit ummm rust out of it.


----------



## deadmoose

I may have to try that with mine...hope it doesn't take away the coffee flavor though. Even clean I get a slight hint of coffee flavor in water.


----------



## somedevildawg

In all fairness cy, it doesn't sound like they denied the warranty, just validated the problem. I agree they should replace it....did you send the mug in the first time or has the warranty process even been started? Yeti is rather young, they certainly have had some growing pains.....whodathunkit, I woulda never figured folks would spend hundreds of millions on coolers.....course I never looked at a caulk gun and seen a clamp either


----------



## swmnhay

somedevildawg said:


> In all fairness cy, it doesn't sound like they denied the warranty, just validated the problem. I agree they should replace it....did you send the mug in the first time or has the warranty process even been started? Yeti is rather young, they certainly have had some growing pains.....whodathunkit, I woulda never figured folks would spend hundreds of millions on coolers.....course I never looked at a caulk gun and seen a clamp either


i followed the instructions on the warranty claim form that had me send a picture in.

I googled rust on Yeti and seems like quit a few people have the same problem.

My beef is they are charging a premium price and useing cheap stainless.I have quite a few seed corn freebie cups that are stainless and none of them have rusted.They are probably $6-10 cups where as the yeti is 30


----------



## deadmoose

swmnhay said:


> i followed the instructions on the warranty claim form that had me send a picture in.
> I googled rust on Yeti and seems like quit a few people have the same problem.
> My beef is they are charging a premium price and useing cheap stainless.I have quit a few seed corn freebie cups that are stainless and none of them have rusted.They are probably $6-10 cups where as the yeti is 30


I know quite a few people now with yeti cups. They keep coffee hot as advertised. I was talking to someone a few weeks ago. He liked his wally world cup. Looked a lot like a yeti. Performed a lot like a yeti. Probably made in same chinese factory as the yeti...

I am with you though. Theirs don't say yeti and were $15 or $20 cheaper.... Premium should get you more than a logo and a saying on the bottom.


----------



## mlappin

farmerbrown said:


> Does a magnet stick to your cup if it does then if I remember correctly it would be cheap 324 stainless . Been a while since I have worked for a scrap company but I think that is the stuff. Worth more then steel but not much just can't buy anything good anymore.


Other stainless can rust as well, actually it's surface oxidation. 409 stainless, also known as titanium enhanced stainless will corrode, but only at the surface, it won't pit and eventually flake away like mild steel will. Usually, but not always, the higher the corrosion resistance in stainless the more brittle it becomes and the harder to work with. We have a Wilmar 500 fertilizer spreader, the box still has zero rust on it, however it's prone to cracking in places because it's brittle and welding makes it worse, best thing we found was to skip the stainless rod and weld it with 7018.

We also have some stainless pipes on our 28 applicator that hold the nozzles, still zero signs of corrosion but this stuff is extremely soft, 5/16" u-bolts will crush the pipes if you over tighten them.


----------



## stack em up

I got 3 words for you Cy... Rich people problems!


----------



## BWfarms

stack em up said:


> I got 3 words for you Cy... Rich people problems!


I think the hashtag of late is #firstworldproblems.

Warranty claims are a bunch of crock as of late. People say they can't pencil in a diesel truck, well I can't pencil in a yeti cooler. I'm satisfied with a 5 gallon pail filled with ice and water.


----------



## Lostin55

BWfarms said:


> I think the hashtag of late is #firstworldproblems.
> Warranty claims are a bunch of crock as of late. People say they can't pencil in a diesel truck, well I can't pencil in a yeti cooler. I'm satisfied with a 5 gallon pail filled with ice and water.


I have a newer diesel pickup and can't pencil a Yeti cooler or cup, for that matter.


----------



## swmnhay

stack em up said:


> I got 3 words for you Cy... Rich people problems!


It was a gift,I'm to cheap to buy one for myself.


----------



## stack em up

I'd like some form of a better cooler, but the few days I would actually use it and not forget it in the house are very limited....


----------



## deadmoose

Nice (pricey) coolers are like most other luxuries. Just that. Very few probably need them. But, sometimes its OK to splurge. Is for me anyways...

My next cooler will be green. And american made. Shipping out of Decorah soon, hopefully.

http://www.grizzlycoolers.com/catalog/grizzly-tailgating-coolers/small-tailgating-coolers/grizzly-20.html


----------



## glasswrongsize

deadmoose said:


> Nice (pricey) coolers are like most other luxuries. Just that. Very few probably need them. But, sometimes its OK to splurge. Is for me anyways...
> 
> My next cooler will be green. And american made. Shipping out of Decorah soon, hopefully.
> 
> http://www.grizzlycoolers.com/catalog/grizzly-tailgating-coolers/small-tailgating-coolers/grizzly-20.html


16# empty!!! That's handy as one could work up a thirst just totin it around. 

73, Mark


----------



## deadmoose

Not light nor cheap. But it will keep my beverage of choice cold.


----------



## PaMike

There are a lot of problems out there nowa days with raw material...Like many things much of it is made over seas and the specs are pushed to the limits...We have had pipe come in slightly larger in the ID becasue the mill is trying to use less and less material in the product.

We have also had problems with stainless rust due to the stainless being "worked" with tools that are also used for carbon steel. Use a grinder on carbon steel, then use it on stainless and you will get small bits of the carbon steel embedded into the stainless that then rust.


----------



## mlappin

Won't name any names but a wood boiler company tried some 409 chinese stainless, about broke em as within five years most of the stoves that were built from it had to be replaced under warranty. Pinholes kept opening up in material, some might last 4 or 5 years but once the pinholes started they couldn't be welded shut as fast as they showed up. All their 409 comes from the mills in the US now.


----------

